# Tesco Deals to air miles to ferry tickets



## Suenliam

With such a shortage of Ferry companies now accepting Tesco Deals for ferry tickets, I was wondering if it would be possible to exchange points /vouchers for air miles and then get Brittany Ferries to take the air miles in payment or part payment for ferry tickets? A bit complicated, but if you could do it then it would widen the choice of routes. 

I have never got involved with air miles (planes are the last resort for me) but does any one have any experience that may help?

Any thoughts Russell or others?

Sue


----------



## Grizzly

Suenliam said:


> I have never got involved with air miles (planes are the last resort for me) but does any one have any experience that may help?
> 
> Sue


We have used air miles twice in direct exchange for ferry tickets. This Easter we are booked on Brittany Ferries Portsmouth to Caen. It cost £222, inc 2 reclining chairs, and 2000 air miles for 2 adults and 7 m van return. Last autumn we booked P&O Dover to Calais using air miles but I can't remember how many. It cost £10 return.

The ferry must be booked directly with Air Miles who do all the paper work negotiations and booking for you. We did it all on the phone and found them to be efficient and quick to send confirmations and tickets by return.

I have not exchanged Tesco vouchers for air miles however but am interested to hear it can be done.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

I've started so I'll finish. One day, I shall appear on Mastermind with the specialist subject of Tesco - every little helps.

Here goes.....

You can convert your Clubcard vouchers (due in the next couple of weeks) into Airmiles.

To help you establish the value in doing this, here is an example.

You have spent £1000 at Tesco and therefore have 1000 points. At the end of the collecting period, this is worth 1000p (a tenner) to spend at Tesco or £40 in deals - such as Eurotunnel or StenaLine.

For each Tesco voucher of £2.50 you will receive 60 Airmiles. So, for yout £10 voucher, you will receive 240 points.

So, to recap Magnus Magnussen, £1000 spent at Tesco is worth 240 airmiles.

It is not possible to determine, using the Airmiles website, how many points are needed to obtain a Dover Calais straight forward return. Somewhere on MHF is a thread about my own investigations, and it was a lot of point plus some cash.

I have 408 Airmiles and that was not enough. If these points can be transferred to someone, you are welcome to them. These points were collected using RBS credit cards, but then RBS/Airmiles parted company as it were.

Russell


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I had a Dover to Calais crossing with PO last year with airmiles cost 1000 miles plus £10.
hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## Rapide561

*Airmiles*

Hi

I have done a bit more research and had a chat with Airmiles.

If you have 1000 Airmiles, those 1000 miles are worth £60 off a travel product. So for example, a P&O ferry crossing costing £120 would require 2000 Airmiles.

2000 Airmiles, based on 60 Airmiles for a £2.50 Tesco voucher, requires you to convert 33 x £2.50 Tesco vouchers. (Total face value of the vouchers if you spent them in Tesco is £82.50, or a whopping £330 in deals). As Sue mentions though, there are now a limited number of ferry operators who will accept the Tesco deal as payment.

In summary, £82.50 worth of Tesco vouchers will buy you 2000 Airmiles, worth £120 off a ferry crossing or other travel product as sold by Airmiles.

The same £82.50 worth of vouchers are worth their face value in Tesco.

The same £82.50 worth of vouchers are worth four times that (£330) in Tesco deals.

You can have course save Airmiles by various other methods......

Russell

My Tesco vouchers will certainly not be converted to Airmiles. I would rather they collect dust.

The chances are, if you had £82.50 worth of Tesco vouchers, you could flog them on EBAY for twice their face value, as many folk seem to do, and then use the cash to pay for a crossing with another operator that does not participate in the Tesco scheme.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Airmiles*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I have done a bit more research and had a chat with Airmiles.
> .


Russell...what a star you are 

This is so useful, Thanks for taking the trouble.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Airmiles*

Hi Chris

I checked and double checked my figures so I am confident they are portraying the true picture.

There are sometimes Airmiles offers though - such as the present one whereby you can receive 100 extra Airmiles on the first occasion of converting Tesco deals.

I do know some people who have paid for cruises with Airmiles, but they have taken many years to accumulate the points. That said, as it is not costing them anything to partake in the scheme, something is better than nothing.

I would like to know why the Tesco/P&O deal was dropped. I wonder if it was Tesco's doing or P&O's.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam

Many thanks to you all and particularly Russell. Think I'll stick to straightforward swapping deals for the Tunnel. 

I did e:mail P & O sometime ago about the cancelling the use of deals on the north sea crossing. I really must chase it up. 

Sue


----------



## SidT

Our Dover/Calais crossing with P&O last January cost 1400 airmiles plus £5.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel and stuff*

Hi

I thought this old thread was worthy of a resurrection.

Basically, I have 408 Airmiles (still) and it seems that my account is to be closed if I do not use them.

I have just converting Tesco tokens to deals to use in the tunnel, but the cheapest crossings for my chosen dates are £80 approx. However, P&O can transport me in style for about £35 on one of their "best fare" sailings where the on board facilities are limited.

I am going to chat with Airmiles tomo and check if I can get anything at all for the 408 miles. If 1000 miles are worth £60, then 408 should be worth about £24. I can convert a few Tesco vouchers into Airmiles, but as per the calculation above this is now the best value, but, given the huge price differential between the tunnel and t'old faithful ferries, the figures are not so easy to compare.

Airmiles are closed for today and so I shall report back tomorrow after my conversation with them etc.

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman

Being alerted to various threads in here on ferry deals and Tesco I am wondering about changing all our stuff to totally Tesco. 

For instance I have RSPB visa which I would be happy to change if worth it. Madam uses her John Lewis card for which she gets deals and sometimes we (she) shops at Tesco.

Is it worth it, eggs in one basket case?

Local Shell station is cheaper fuel than Tesco. Goods are cheaper at Morrisions or Somerfields (so I am told). Waitrose have the good things in life. 

So is it worth it to change for probably one ferry trip per year???


----------



## joedenise

just returned from trip over easter thursday to monday p&o 1500 miles plus £3.50



joe


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hampshireman

I am in up to my neck with Tesco - Clubcard, creditcard, savings, insurance and now (all being well) a current account. Yes, I am a shareholder too!

Seriously though....the figures are there for you.

In respect of fuel, the local garage is 99.9p per litre for diesel and Tesco is about 3p per litre more. I filled up in West Yorkshire though at Tesco in Brighouse and it was 100.9p per litre. Remember double points on fuel at present.

Back to the subject of Airmiles though, IF I need a minimum of 1000 points to get "anything", then I need to convert £25 of Tesco vouchers. These are worth £100 in the tunnel and so it is unlikely to be worth it for me.

Russell

Footnote - the cheapest Eurotunnel crossings for motorhomes are £61 on way - so £122 return. You could fund £120 of this with Tesco and pay cash for the £2 surplus. A £120 tunnel crossing would require a £30 Tesco voucher - as per your quarterly Clubcard statement. In order to get the £30 voucher, you would need 3000 Clubcard points. This would be approximately 1500 litres of fuel, or £3000 spent in store. Of course, you could be at the petrol station when the lorry in front of you has just spent £500 on fuel and he does not have a Clubcard.

Best have a read of the thread below for more figures.

Tesco for beginners


----------



## Autoquest

So I might find a use for 20,000 airmiles after all


----------



## Rapide561

*Airmiles*

Hi

I am just looking at the price of Airmiles on EBAY! Wow. If I can't get a Ca-Do crossing, I am flogging mine!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Airmiles*

Hi

This is complicated, so here goes....

My 408 airmiles are not worth a great deal, so I have converted £4.00 worth of Tesco deals to give me an extra 96 points. This will take my total to 504 and 500 of these points will cover me a P&O Calais - Dover that was £37.50 on the P&O website, but slightly less with Airmiles at £34.00.

I estimate that the 408 Airmiles would sell on EBAY for about £30.00 - I was amazed to see how many people are bidding on Airmiles.

The £4 Tesco token would have been worth £16 on a tunnel token, so this makes a sea crossing good value and gets rid of the points I had.

Once this tranaction is complete, I shall close my Airmiles account.

Russell


----------

